# Anyone else have both wifi and 3g/4g active?



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

When I'm on wifi at home, when I sync my tweets my phone seems to start up 3g to sync and then it just stays on 3g. The wifi shows connected but it seems to use the mobile network connection to do all the data...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm on wifi and 4G and my 4G never became active. I truer Twitter, Facebook, gmail, and Google voice

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## winkeye (Jun 15, 2011)

Once I connected to my wlan at home yesterday, the 4G signal has never disappeared. Also, when I first connected, I would get some random IP address that is not even the range my router is handing out - I had to put a reservation in the router for the bionic, and that seems to have fixed it.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Perhaps there's a DHCP bug with the Bionic?


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems to be the issue. I just woke up and it's still connected but it seems to be using wifi now and the 3g isn't active. I dunno about you guys but I absolutely love the phone. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't the only one with this issue before my 14 days was up. I'm sure it'll be fixed.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ANDROID JUNKY (Sep 11, 2011)

my 3g stays on screen when im on wifi aswell


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the same problem.. I'm on Wifi but the 4G icon is still there.. However, if I go to www.whatismyip.com on my phone's browser and on my PC it shows the same IP. That means I'm definitely using the wifi to surf the web.


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

If you notice the that when you connect with wifi the 4G and 3G turn white instead of Blue. This means they are not connected. So although the icons are still on the status bar they are not active when wifi is on.


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks you guys. I believe you're right mzimand. I noticed that too.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

"mzimand said:


> If you notice the that when you connect with wifi the 4G and 3G turn white instead of Blue. This means they are not connected. So although the icons are still on the status bar they are not active when wifi is on.


When the Droid X received the Gingerbread update, the icons were white and blue as well. White means connected. Blue means fully connected. At least that's what the icon names were given. What the difference is? No idea. You had connected and fully connected for cell signal....mobile data ...and wifi....and for each strength level of each.
I can only assume that's the case here too. But haven't really dissected the apks yet to theme anything.
Now, why the icon remains on...obviously a bug. Cuz sometimes it does ..others it doesn't.
If it was a layout issue that Moto threw in there, I could easily fix it by editing some XML files in the SystemUI.apk.


----------

